# IFD for Dynamics CRM 4.0



## sevenof9 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have setup and configured Microsoft Dynamics CRM 4.0 and run the IFD Deployment tool. DNS for this organisation name is hosted externally. I have created an additional zone which is the same as the domainname.org.uk that is hosted externally inside the internal DNS and which is the same as the A(host) record externally. I have added an entry to the host file on the CRM Server which points to the internal IP address of the CRM server. When testing DNS within the IFD Tool, DNS resolves correctly. I have a SSL SAN certificate from a root CA. The problem is that when the associated URL is accessed internally the certificate can not be validated and the organisation name and attached objects are randomly being displayed. Externally all is well, but internal requests are not working efficiently. Not much experience with this so any help appreciated. All I can come up with is to point the browser to a proxy server which will force the request outside the LAN but this is going to cause problems as clients are RDS (Server O/S is Server 2008 R2)(Server is VM using HyperV)


----------

